# ever considered tikiwiki ?



## wiz (Mar 19, 2003)

a lot of effort has been put into this site... right?
o well...

but have u guys considered creating a wiki for the community...?

use an opensource solution... tikiwiki !!

i found playing with this wiki thing easy to use and  A LOT OF FUN heh

surely everyone would enjoy it..  who knows! this forum could possibly become obsolete,  

so how about a tiki?


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2003)

what exactly is a wiki? i'd never heard the term until i got x11. i still have no idea of what it is except that it's for communicating in some form.


----------



## wiz (Mar 20, 2003)

this is a link to the comlete documentation on the latest tikiwiki as well as an explaination on what it's all about!
http://alt.thetinfoilhat.com/htmldoc/index.html

and here is a link to a page where u get to try it out: 
1: http://alt.thetinfoilhat.com/tiki-index.php?page=SandBox
2: http://alt.thetinfoilhat.com/tiki-index.php?page=ThisIsAnExample

it might not be quite obvious at first, but to try it out you've got to click on the EDIT link at the bottom of the page, heh  

then just look at the examples or "tryouts" by others, and thus try it out your self.

Have fun!


----------



## kenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Another variant is TWiki - http://twiki.org - it's perl/rcs/diff driven, so it doesn't require PHP or a database or whatever...

We use TWiki @ work and it's extremely useful. Looks like tikiwiki is a different project, but with some of the same ideas...


----------



## edX (Mar 20, 2003)

and what would the possible purpose of our adding one be?


----------



## toast (Mar 20, 2003)

Tiki Features


----------



## kenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Ed -- 

I don't think that there's any compelling reason for there to be an 'official' wiki associated with the forums. Arguably, it could be used for things like FAQs/HOWTOs, etc., but for general discussion, it is quite a bit more free-wheeling and open than the forums need to be. Moderation of a wiki would be a complete nightmare given the kinds of threads we've seen in recent months. Also, it's not as simple to follow conversations, nor to post coherently in a threaded fashion.

Now, _un_officially, it might be fun to see one come up. If there's any interest, I'd be happy to host one, but I suspect that if it was even mildly successful (read, popular), it would end up duplicating at least some of what goes on here.


----------

